# Cinders 6 year old seal bi coloured ragdoll seeks home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Cinders is a 6 year old, seal bi coloured, female Ragdoll. She is neutered and microchipped. Cinders is due to come into the care of the UKRCC, this week, for a health assessment. She has a sensitive tummy and a problem with mobility in her hips. Once we have had her assessed by our own vets and she has received any necessary treatment and her vaccinations, then we shall be seeking a new home for her.

Cinders is a friendly, playful and affectionate Ragdoll who will need a child free, dog free home. She is used to happily living with other cats, but she requires a special prescription diet and for this reason it would be better if she were an only cat.

We shall be in a position to give more information about Cinders over the coming weeks, but if in the mean time you would like to express an interest in offering her home, please complete our online adoption application form UKRCC Adoption Form


----------

